# Cattle on Remote Alaska Islands



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Interesting details about long lived cattle herds on 2 remote Alaskan islands.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/cattle_herds_on_remote_alaska_islands_face_threat__NAA_Associated_Press/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Interesting situation.

At first I was thinking they should be left alone. If they are indeed causing erosion and deterioration of the island then they probably need to go.

What struck me most is they were able to survive and flourish in those conditions with out being fed or tended to. Would probably make some hardy breeding stock if they are not stunted.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Load em up and bring them to me. I could use some more cows lol.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

There we go again playing God. What about man? I think that is the clear agenda is to remove man from everywhere but designated government approved areas to live an play in. We see it all the time on the public lands.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

jeff outwest said:


> There we go again playing God. What about man? I think that is the clear agenda is to remove man from everywhere but designated government approved areas to live an play in. We see it all the time on the public lands.


Well, maybe not ALL the time....just when the liberals deem a cause worthwhile. For instance, the wild horses that roam the West are also "introduced" species by the Spaniards hundreds of years ago and are also causing "un-natural" damage to the flora and fauna of the West. But God forbid if we want to remove them...it's all about liberal choices and liberal political correctness.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Well, maybe not ALL the time....just when the liberals deem a cause worthwhile. For instance, the wild horses that roam the West are also "introduced" species by the Spaniards hundreds of years ago and are also causing "un-natural" damage to the flora and fauna of the West. But God forbid if we want to remove them...it's all about liberal choices and liberal political correctness.
> 
> Regards, Mike


The current administration seems to have recently declared war on the feral horses. In one area it seems they are to be totally eradicated. I read an alert, complete with pictures, of a recent round up by helicopters. The horses are shown kept in snow covered large pens with no shelter and little hay. It was reported that the horses would be sold for slaughter. If true, it is an about face from previous policy.

Most of the horses we call mustangs are more feral than Spanish. Their ancestors were turned out when tractors and vehicles became affordable. DNA suggests only one herd, I believe in Nevada, has Spanish blood.


----------

